
San Francisco’s Class War, By the Numbers - alexlitov
https://medium.com/the-nib/700c51a43a4
======
walshemj
It was interesting in pando's take on this it turns out that a BART train
driver earns as much as a Google developer :-)

And I bet the average developer in silicon roundabout earns a lot less than
the average london tube driver £50k (and that is presumably with out overtime
and a much better pension)

